# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  (TTT)The Telephone Technique

## YULAW

Hey all I've stumbled on something pretty interesting during my LD experiments last night. Try this out one night during your LD. While you're in a Lucid Dream Find a phone or make a wireless phone or any phone appear whichever one you like. And concentrate on correct formations of numbers/buttons meaning, make sure that they look normal once you discover that all numbers are in their correct place Dial someone Close to you, and watch what happens. haha You're going to Love this.  ::rolllaugh::

----------


## aznsmartass

ha ha lol... wut happens ... at least in ur dreams

----------


## Jammer

Lol sounds interesting... Tell what happened 2 u

----------


## YULAW

Sorry I would say right now but then it would spoil the entire effect of doing it. See if I tell you what happens then you already know what to look for and even if you don't think about it anymore its still placed subconciously which would ruin it entirely. So just check out what happens and if something else happens in your waking state dissregard it.

----------


## Jammer

i c... gonna be a while before i try that, im just starting to try to have lucid dreams... How do u know it will be the same as everyone?

----------


## YULAW

I have a friend who is also LD capable and she did it and the results were the same.

----------


## Jammer

thats crazy and odd, wonder why it is like that... Unless its a pretty obvious(sp) thing.

----------


## Tim

so... you get a phone in your dream that has the right numbers in the right places, and call someone close to you.... do you mean someone who is physically nearby? or like someone you have an emotional connection or something.  and you just dial, or talk to them, or what? am i looking for something to happen in the dream or what?  i wanna try this, but i dont know exactly what you mean.

----------


## YULAW

Exactly Dial someone who you are emotionally *connected* to like a family member or that special someone like Girlfriend/Boyfriend, Fiancee' Husband or Wife. I found out you will get the best results from that special someone. Try it and let me know what happens* Emphasis on Connection*

----------


## Tim

uuhh... like if i was to dial my own house to call my brother? would that work

----------


## YULAW

Hey Tim try that out and see what happens. Let me know what the results are when you do it.

----------


## Tim

ok, i will!

----------


## aznsmartass

would this turn out to be a mutual dreaming thing... if u don't wanna post it jus message it to me

----------


## nerve

I've called someone in a lucid dream. I dialed the numbers, and this is someone I'm very close with. didn't work. nothing happened.

I did have a non-lucid dream..where I called him and we talked for a long time, I don't remember what we talked about but anyway, I slowly woke up while I was talking and I was actually speaking after I woke up, and was surprised when I noticed it was only a dream! at first I was like...hey wheres my phone?! XD

----------


## YULAW

Wow Paperdoll you sure you kept concentration on the number formations so that they would be identical to our phone number patterns in the waking world. I just can't understand why you didn't get the same affect as I. Oh well I guess it doesn't work for everyone. Thanks for trying it out and telling me about your results

----------


## nerve

oh those dreams are kinda old. but I know his number so freaking well...I mean sometimes I'll pick up the phone to call someone else, and I'll start to dial HIS nimber. x-x

----------


## YULAW

Okay Paperdoll Lets try this. Next time you go LD Invite me in Mutually and we'll dial the number together.   ::goodjob2::

----------


## DAL9000

You know, if you wanna get in touch with someone, you could just use a real phone whem you're awake... ^^;;

----------


## Redrabit69

Some one hurry up and do it I wanna know what happens!

----------


## YULAW

I agree Would someone do this.

----------


## Tim

ah man!! damnit! last night i got lucid, and remembered to do the phone thing, but as i was picking up the phone, and making sure the numbers were in the right order, i got a bloody nose in the dream! that caused me to wake up.  aarrrggg  next time...

----------


## YULAW

Wow Tim I think you may have gotten a little too Anxious there buddy. I got another thats pretty cool I will add in another Thread something that gives strange results if you do it during LD.


*OH WAY COOL BY THE WAY YOU ALL I JUST TURNED EXPERT HERE!!!*

----------


## Tim

as a matter of fact, i got really excited.  thats the first time i actually became lucid, and was able to remember something i was planning on doing.

----------


## Serinanth

I will give it a shot, but my memory is horrible so I will probably forget hehe

Lost soul once said she got ehr computer up and working in dream.. which is odd since computers seem to hate her, she has an anti computer field about her that makes em go haywire, I have one to a lesser extent hehe.

Well anyways, she said she had like an AIM thing up and could see who was awake who was asleep and could message them and such! Kinda nifty!

----------


## YULAW

Seri, are you serious! Man This I gotta try. I never even thought to get a PC going in my Dream.  Thats pretty cool.

----------


## Citizen Erased

I've tried the computer thing before. In my first lucid dream I made one for my mom (long story) and it was a black DOS screen with the old MS slogan 'Where Do You Want To Go Today?' at the top and a blank command prompt. I wasn't very lucid so I ignored it and went to do something else. I think i'm going to try that and the phone thing next time I'm lucid. Is it absolutly vital that the numbers are correct because even in lucid dreams text and numbers tend to be a little hazy and confused for me  ::?:

----------


## nightowl

sounds mysterious, Ill try it out next time I have a LD and when I remember to actually do it  ::wink::

----------


## KalmaH

I did it!!! Now ShadowNightwing,just tell me if this was what happened to you? I got a message from the operator, it wasnt very clear, a bit scratchy and very, very low volume, from what I did get was something about a "childhood memory", and to try to call again.
Well, that's it.  ::D:

----------


## Ev

Woot!!!!! this sounds interesting....

I knew we live in a matrix...  ::eh::

----------


## Tim

interesting... but wait until more people try it before you say whats supposed to happen. i still wanna do it

----------


## YULAW

Propethian,

Im impressed with your results but unfortunately thats not the results I got. But its extremely close. Let me tell you guys what happened to me. When I dialed anyone who was close to me which I tried several people, The results were always the same. And those results were fascinating to me. If I can concentrate enough on the dial pad to make sure all numbers are where they need to be then what happens after that is pretty cool. Anyone close to me I dialed, The Child Version of them Appeared out of thin air and the child always looks around the age of 7 or maybe 8. Now that part is pretty cool but whats really the amazing part is what happens when you ask this child questions. Anyone try it out and let me know what your results are. 

Oh yeah I gotta another thing you should try too. Do this In a LD. Try a Handstand and hold it there close, your eyes and count to 7 and open your eyes. This one is easy. Have Fun!

----------


## KalmaH

Wow!  ::o:   That is close. Now that I remember though, I called my own house. Damn, I would like to try it again, but like you said, my subconcious will probably be expecting it already. I'll try out your new trick, but I bearly had my first "real" lucid dream last night. As soon as I try it I'll tell you. Pretty weird though about the phone call-childhood thing... makes you wonder if your subconcious does link certain things together and therefore accurate dream interpretations are possible.

----------


## YULAW

Yeah there are some serious breakthroughs going on in other places and I'll put some new tricks up as I unravel them myself. I'll never have anyone try anything that I haven't already done. Keep up that excellent work!   ::goodjob::

----------


## nightowl

AH! I was so close this morning! I realized I was dreaming and everything and I even find a phone in the street. I was then concentrating on getting the right numbers. I couldnt get it right though, everytime I'd be missing a number and they would be in the wrong places. There was even this woman who wanted to use the phone, but I told her to screw herself. Then my mom walks in the room and makes so much noise that it wakes me up! AAARGH! 

Sorry, just venting.  ::content::

----------


## YULAW

Nightowl don't feel bad great try. It took me weeks before I was able to get the numbers in the right place without them changing on me. Yes it takes a great deal of concentration. Keep trying at it. And if you find yourself in an LD go ahead and make your job easier Will a phone nearby. But Keep it up Nice try on it!

----------


## Kaniaz

I thought I had a false awakening...so I reached for the phone, I could see all the numbers clearly...I dailed a number, and they anwsered:

"Hello this is Uncle Alan's Pizza Parlor what can we get you?"

And then I figured out I was awake for real.   ::-P:

----------


## Lowercase Society

wow, thats crazy shadow...as everyone has already said...im going to try that!






> Today, everything was fine. Until roundabout, quarter to nine, I suddenly found myself in a bind. Was it something I said? Something I read an manifested thats getting you down.[/b]

----------


## Damone

I was finally able to try it night before last. It was kinda cool just standing there watching the numbers on the buttons shift and change. When I couldn't do anything on that phone, I went to the living room and picked up the phone there and tried it. Even trying to concentrate on one button didn't work. Hopefully next time I'm lucid I can remember to try it again.   :smiley:

----------


## BlueMystik

> _Originally posted by DAL9000_
> *You know, if you wanna get in touch with someone, you could just use a real phone whem you're awake... ^^;;*



heheheh

----------


## theunknowndreamer

ok after reading this thread I have to try this. Tonight, if I remember.

----------


## YULAW

Good Luck Everyone {Please} Keep me posted on your Results and have fun!   ::goodjob2::  


By the way where is Ummmm.. Damn I forgotten his name. Oh well

----------


## Kaniaz

Last time I saw that guy he was in that place. You know, the place with those windows.  :tongue2:

----------


## CT

=/ people who have read this thread now will have wasted results becasue they're expecting this =/

----------


## nightowl

Not me. I avoided the post that said what it does and will continue to do so untill I actually do it, which may take a while =/

----------


## YULAW

> _Originally posted by nightowl+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(nightowl)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Not me. I avoided the post that said what it does and will continue to do so untill I actually do it, which may take a while =/[/b]
> 			
> 		
> ...



What the *"HELL"* is that supposed to mean???

----------


## Howie

I wish all things were as easy as you make them sound shadowNightWing.
I am able to usually remember what I am going to try when I become lucid, however I cannot seem to ever make things just appear. Its killing me. I want to se what happens- but I CAN'T FIND A FREAKING PHONE!!!!!
 Any sugesstions?

----------


## YULAW

Try this one Howetzer.. In your LD close your Dream eyes and imagine clearly that a phone is right in front of you or that you are holding a wireless phone and when you open your eyes chances are your imagination would've manifested your thoughts. That works for me when I want things to just appear but you also got to do one very important thing. YOU GOTTA BELIEVE. Then everything else is peaches and cream.

Have fun with it buddy.

----------


## Howie

It is kind of ironic that over my avatar it once said (believe it and you can dream it) Now here I am questioning things. Usually when I close my eyes during a lucid dream, i fall back into a regular dream. I need to concentrate and believe...... thanks for the advice.
 ::D:   ::D:  I will problably get - your call cannot be completed as dialed. Just kidding. Bring it on mci - At&t whoever,I'm ready!

----------


## dougdrums

Hahaha, mci...

----------


## YULAW

Wow you're the second person I heard say that if they close they're eyes in a dream that they would fall back to sleep in another dream. Thats pretty amazing. That has never happened to me. I wish I could fall back to sleep into something else sometimes when I close my eyes. Everytime I close my eyes I continue to be Lucid. Actually sometimes everything becomes even more clearer. You know what try this out also. Shout out Very Loud *HIGH LEVEL LUCIDITY!!* and watch how your surrondings become even more clearer it's like someone just flipped on a light switch.

----------


## Howie

Will do!! Thanks.

----------


## frozen_joth

Some helpful and interesting stuff. I defintly gotta try this sometime.

----------


## YULAW

This is another I've been trying to work on but can't never seem to locate one. If any of you all can find a Newspaper in any of your LD's try reading one and let me know what you get from it. I know words change continously but if you happen to get a paper try not to over read like read that sentence and continue and see what kinds of stories you get. Or try to focuse very hard and put a future date on the paper and then check out the Lottery section..Haha That one Im really trying to work on. If I get lucky I'll let you guys know.. Have fun Everyone.  ::goodjob2::

----------


## YULAW

Hey, has anyone been successful with the Newpaper thing? Im still trying it out myself. Let me know if anyone is trying this out. Im curious to see some other results outside of my own. Once again have fun.

----------


## Howie

::holyshit::  Slow down. I'm Still Trying the teelephone thing.
I blew it! Last night I was at the phone but the numbers were muttled. I tried to remember to yell HIGH LEVEL LUCIDITY -which ,by the way helped in in a previous dream. Then I could not decide who to call. Which I should have previously thought off   :tongue2:  
Anyway when are you going to tell us what your result was from the telephone  :Question:

----------


## Swifty387

When i am in the middle of a dream and then wake up for whatever reason, i can usually fall back asleep and re-enter the dream i was in before by thinking aout what i last remmeber happening in the dream. What does this mean? and is this close to becoming a lucid dreamer?  ::|:

----------


## KalmaH

> _Originally posted by Swifty387_
> *When i am in the middle of a dream and then wake up for whatever reason, i can usually fall back asleep and re-enter the dream i was in before by thinking aout what i last remmeber happening in the dream. What does this mean? and is this close to becoming a lucid dreamer?*



That's a MILD (I think). I've only done that a couple of times. You can definitely use it to your advantage to become lucid. I did. When you do this try to realize you are back in your dream, relax and either just let the dream take it's course, or control the hell out of it like I do.  ::D:  You will need practice to control it though, or you might be one of those lucky ones that are naturals.

Oh yeah... Welcome!!!

----------


## Swifty387

Thanks for the response and the welcome, ill try that next time that happens. I hope i dream tonight so i can try some of these techniques out.  :smiley:

----------


## Tim

ARG! i cant do it... last night i tried your phone thing, but the numbers on the phone kept changing. it sucked

----------


## YULAW

> _Originally posted by Tim_
> *ARG! i cant do it... last night i tried your phone thing, but the numbers on the phone kept changing. it sucked*



I know thats the hard thing about it try not to take your focuse off the dial pad once you have the numbers in order. It takes a great deal of concentration. Try to only look once and never look away until you've completed dialing the numbers.


*Howetzer:* Take your time buddy You'll get there. Just make sure before you get to your phone that you have everything in oder. Then you should be fine.

*Swifty:* _Prophetian_ is right that is MILD. You can induce this quite easily. If  you come out of a dream stay up for about 30 mins or a little less lay back down and while you're laying there think about the dream. You can have excellent Dream Recall if you're able to just do it spontaneously like you have. I bet you're dreams are pretty VIVID.


Oh by the way Tim where the Hell have you been? Hanging out with Seri? You two both dissappeared like the Wind!

----------


## Swifty387

last night i had a very vivid dream, i remember every detail, but i forgot to tell myself that i was dreaming. i was so excited and ready to have a dream and try to realize it was a dream, but i totally forgot once i was in there. is there any special ways to remember?

----------


## Swifty387

also i just remembered, when i was young i had a dream i was thrown into a pit of alligators. When i was in the pit i realized i was dreaming and they couldnt hurt me so i lauged at them while they bit me. Is this like a LD?

----------


## Tim

hey! i dunno where ive been! but im back for now.  i dunno how long ill stay.  i seem to do that a lot. leave for a while, then come back for a while....

----------


## YULAW

> _Originally posted by Swifty387+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Swifty387)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				last night i had a very vivid dream, i remember every detail, but i forgot to tell myself that i was dreaming. i was so excited and ready to have a dream and try to realize it was a dream, but i totally forgot once i was in there. is there any special ways to remember?[/b]
> 			
> 		
> ...



Man that is definately it. Let me ask you this. Have you ever at anytime had a dream where you awakened yourself from that dream intentionally? If so these are true signs of the Natural Lucidity ability.

----------


## KalmaH

> _Originally posted by Swifty387_
> *also i just remembered, when i was young i had a dream i was thrown into a pit of alligators. When i was in the pit i realized i was dreaming and they couldnt hurt me so i lauged at them while they bit me. Is this like a LD?*



Absolutely!

As to any ways to realize you are dreaming, I do it spontaneously. I used to rely on reality checks but after a while they no longer worked. You my want to try them, they seem to work perfectly for other people. They are:

-Try to push your finger through the palm of your hand, if it goes through its a dream.
-Try turning on or off a light switch if the light levels don't change your probably dreaming. (It's easier to realize your dreaming if the light is on and doesn't go off, if it's off and doesn't go on it's harder since you might think the light bulb is busted or something similar.)
-Find anything that is printed, a book, graffiti on the wall ect. if it's fuzzy, or the letters,numbers change constatnly it;s a dream.
-Jump up as high as you can, in a dream you'll jump way higher than you normally would.
-Breathe underwater, I've done this once only, but I wasn't lucid.

----------


## Swifty387

im glad i just found this site. I can awake from nightmares whenever they get too scary and usually do, i didnt know that was anything special at all.

Is there any way to make your dreams more clear?

----------


## Ev

good thing you can awaken yourself from nightmares. 
Next time you will do it, try going back to sleep immediately. Dont be afraid of body sensations (even tho nightmare + them can make you freak out). and drift into a perfectly clear LD.

----------


## Swifty387

I think i had my first LD last night! I woke up from an old dream, thought really hard about realizing im dreaming and fell back asleep. ( I was having a dream about spanish class) once i was back in class, i realized i was dreaming and decided to go to a marketplace. once i was there everything was so so clear! i then tried to make a hot girl appear in front of me but i tryed and tryed and nothing happened. then i tryed to run around and i couldnt move. so i was like great im in a market with no hot girl, and i cant run this sucks. and then i woke up.

----------


## Swifty387

hey i just remmeber something, while i was in class before i went to the stupid marketplace, i asked a class member if he could hear me, he said no, so then i shouted "increase lucidness!" really loud, thats how i became lucid. it really works. I only asked the kid if he could hear me, becuase i didnt want to disturb class, which kinda proved that i was dreaming cuz im a bitch to teach in class.

----------


## YULAW

Wow First experience turned out to be a bummer huh? Well First things first I liked to Congragudulate you for your First LD...  ::banana::   ::banana::   ::goodjob::   ::goodjob::   :bravo:    ::breakitdown::   ::breakitdown::  ::breakitdown::  ::breakitdown::  ::breakitdown::  ::breakitdown::  ::breakitdown::  ::breakitdown::  


Try taking things just a little bit slower next time you go in. Don't worry if you feel like you're starting to fade do the spinning technique to highten your dream stamina. Just try floating just imagine that you are and you will find yourself floating. As far as girls they are all over the place just like in the waking world and girls in dreams are always hot. Well at least in my dream they are. Just snatch one up as she walks by. You will never get any arguement there I promise you. Just for fun... but take it slow first and then increase your abilities on to other complexed things. Just take in the world for what it is and when you feel comfortable enough to do something then go ahead and do it. But once again congrads... I knew you can do it. Oh and I haven't forgotten about replying to you about my favorite dream I just have so many of them its going to take me a moment to decipher which one I would consider the best of them all.

----------


## nevin

ok I tried it and heres what happened   ::D:  

picked up the phone and made sure all the numbers were right and they were.  Then i started looking at all the little letters and I know abc didnt start on the 1 key but i couldnt remember if they started on the 2 or 3 and i knew some of the keys had 4 letters and not 3, thats when it all jumbled up and the phone disappeared and i was left looking at my hand and it had like 8 or 9 fingers i was like eek WTF.  i calmed down and tried again the numbers were jumbled but i got them to look right then I forgot who I was going to call so I just dialed my house phone and my friends  physco girlfriend picked up and started talking about something pointless i cant remember, her voice is extreemly annoying so I was like enough of this and ran and jumped through a wall.  then i was in a skate park and started to do crazy tricks like i was in tony hawks pro skater 3   :smiley:

----------


## YULAW

Wow. Ummm seems like people are getting various results.. Anyone else tried this yet. Go ahead post your comments.

----------


## Corkdog

I have to try that.

----------


## Corkdog

I can't wait to try it.  This is going to be interesting

----------


## YULAW

> _Originally posted by Corkdog_
> *I can't wait to try it.  This is going to be interesting*



Well what are you waiting on Corkdog. Take your [email protected]$ to bed and try it... Haha!  ::goodjob2::

----------


## urFAVcookie

hmm the telephone that I found in my dreams was one of those rotary phones...

and i just realized how hard it was to maintain a handstand in a dream. I keep flying upwards..

----------


## YULAW

> _Originally posted by urFAVcookie+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(urFAVcookie)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				hmm the telephone that I found in my dreams was one of those rotary phones...[/b]
> 			
> 		
> ...



Thats funny I used to get that all the time. It felt like everytime I went upside down the Gravity pull just switched off like I was on a world with no gravity at all. I learned how to keep my focuse more and stay on the ground. It takes some time to do but if you just keep looking at the ground and mentally pull yourself to it then you should stay grounded. Warning however.. Never close your eyes when you are upside down. Or you will definately switch your dream setting. And if that happens your chances for keeping Lucidity at that point has decreased by at least 60% just keep that in mind. I hope that little bit of info helps I'll see ya later  ::goodjob2::

----------


## clarkkent

Try to use a mobile phone. That should be easier to use.
You can have  a phone directory or recently used numbers with names of persons. So with a few keypresses (even 2) you can make a call!

----------


## Emi Chan

This happens to be one of my favorite Threads not because it belongs to Shadow, but it just very creative I just wanted to post here. I've actually did this but with my sensitive abilities of dream sharing with my family, everytime I called someone close I would end up in their dreams. 

Thanks Shadow for an exciting adventure. =)

----------


## clarkkent

> _Originally posted by Switch_
> *I've actually did this but with my sensitive abilities of dream sharing with my family, everytime I called someone close I would end up in their dreams. *
> 
> Thanks Shadow for an exciting adventure. =)*



This is interesting to read for me at least!
I hope to try it soon! Once I get my next LD at least!

----------


## Howie

I have had three chances two of them I down right blew it and the third I was struggling just to maintain a decent level of lucidity. Owell. Sooner or later. But I will get it. Maybe I will try a cell phone  :tongue2:

----------


## YULAW

> _Originally posted by Howetzer_
> *I have had three chances two of them I down right blew it and the third I was struggling just to maintain a decent level of lucidity. Owell. Sooner or later. But I will get it. Maybe I will try a cell phone*




Yep its not the very easy to hold on to the concentration level of keeping the numbers insync without them transforming on you. It takes a great deal of concentration and I know you can do it Howetzer just keep trying.

----------


## Howie

> _Originally posted by ShadowNightWing_
> *Yep its not the very easy to hold on to the concentration level of keeping the numbers insync without them transforming on you. It takes a great deal of concentration and I know you can do it Howetzer just keep trying.*



I will. And thanks for your continued support through out this thread other wise I would have quite.
*Do you think of a whole # like ex- (242)-867-5309 or one at a time?*

----------


## YULAW

> _Originally posted by Howetzer_
> *I will. And thanks for your continued support through out this thread other wise I would have quite. 
> Do you think of a whole # like ex- (242)-867-5309 or one at a time?*



Yep but I don't visualize it. I just know the numbers by hard. Just like someone who is close to you who's number you know by hard. Try not to visualize the number you need to dial just try to remain focuse on the dial pad and that the numbers are in their proper spaces. Then you dial out.

----------


## Emi Chan

Don't worry Howetzer if it's taken a while. You're alot more determine than I am. I gave up a long time ago. I just can't capture the Lucidity on my own. I remember one Shared dream where Shadow and I actually tried to do this but the phone kept Transferring to other locations. He would Point to a particular area and then there would be a wireless phone floating in that area then once he started dialing it would dissappear right in his hands and he would have to make another one reappear. It was so funny.

But I hope you get it. And if so I would love to hear about your results.

----------


## WalkNow->

ShadowNightWing, I finally got to try both of your propositions this morning.
I was taking a nap and I felt myself start spinning then I open my eyes and I'm in my room and it's dark like it is at dusk and no lights are on. After I climb out of bed I have to fight the blankets, they had me by the arms and wouldn't let go. After I got free from the evil blankets and check myself out, observing what clothes I'm wearing and stuff, I got to my phone.

I called home, hoping my mom or brother would be there, the buttons were very clear but the 0 and 2 kept switching places. The first time there was just a click and then silence, a second time and I get this thumping drum-and-bass techno coming out. On my third try, there was silence again, but just as I was hanging up I heard someone inhaling as if they were about to speak. Not wanting to spend the whole dream punching in numbers, I moved on to the handstand.

I did a hand stand, closed my eyes and counted to 7 then opened them. The only thing unusual was that I was able to do a handstand, when I opened my eyes, I was still upside-down in my room. 

There was so other really cool stuff in this dream too, like I flipped my neighbor over my head and laughed at him, then I flew up a bit then dropped through the floor to the girls floor below. I woke up just as I was introducing myself to this girl. d'oh!

----------


## Truthbearer

I had the longest LD I have had so far last night. I think it actually lasted like 2 hours and a half(from about 8:45am to 10: 15). During this time I was trying to get to a certain person(I was with them for a while before but the dream suddenly faded before I could do anything about it  :Sad: . Fortunately, even after it had faded, I was able to rub my hands and return to a dream scenario, but a different one)

Wanting to find her again I decided to call her up. I asked some random dream guy what her phone number was and he gave me one(which by the way was different from her phone number in the waking world)I found a phone and remembered this thread. I wondered what would happen and, since I was having problems getting all the numbers where they are supposed to be, I just dialed as if the numbers where all placed correctly. Some guy answered(I assumed it was her brother) and he told me that she would meet me where I was.

I hung around there for a while but she didn't seem to show so I just flew away. I'm going to have to try this again some other day...

----------


## YULAW

Now thats different Truthbearer. You know whats funny about Lucid Dreaming. Like lets take your scenerio for a moment. He said she was on her way right? She never showed. So basically she stood you up. But see this is the beauty of Lucid Dreams. Even though she never came. You Didn't give a Damn did ya? haha.... I know I wouldn't have cared either. You should've flown to her house and asked her what the Hell was taking her so long? No ill feelings in Lucid Dreams thats for sure. The World would be a better place if Lucid Dreams were our waking world and our waking world was some kind of freaked out dream. Nice one, I haven't been focusing on it too much but Im going to try it again myself. Tell me about it when you play it out again during your LD.

----------


## Vladimirn

First night when me and my friend tried dreamreacall
He called me in his dream  :tongue2: 
He said that He couldn't fall asleep, then in his dream I told him
Try falling asleep when you are sitting up..  ::-P:

----------


## Truthbearer

I will, just have to remember to find a phone again...  ::wink::  

By the way, your sister told us you would be away for a while, so welcome back, man!

----------


## YULAW

> _Originally posted by Truthbearer_
> *I will, just have to remember to find a phone again...  
> 
> By the way, your sister told us you would be away for a while, so welcome back, man!*



Yeah Thanks! I've been wanting to Log on but I couldn't never seem to get the time while I was in New York. But Im back and I miss this place. Im not even going to go through unanswered post its overwhelming. And plus I just don't have the patience. I missed home Miami's not a small city but New York is just way to busy and no relaxation. Thanks for welcoming me back. See ya around.  ::goodjob2:: 

Oh and I see you've been having a Post addiction huh? Man you're over 1500? Have I been gone that long? So much has changed around here. haha I'll catch up to ya sooner or later.. Later!

----------


## Truthbearer

Yeah, I am trying to be the new lowercase, just cause he's so cool  :tongue2:  

Glad you're back man, its great to have a lucid expert among us...

----------


## YULAW

Sweet but the lucid expert was here all along. thats you bro! 

Hey wait I wanted to be the Next Lowercase. Whats the Big Idea???

 ::rolllaugh::   ::rolllaugh::   ::rolllaugh::

----------


## Truthbearer

We should start a Lowercase wannabe club...we can all copy his avatar and sig and post  ::cheers::  in response to every single topic...  :tongue2:  


P.S. I still have a lot to learn my friend...

----------


## Howie

> _Originally posted by ShadowNightWing_
> *Hey all I've stumbled on something pretty interesting during my LD experiments last night. Try this out one night during your LD. While you're in a Lucid Dream Find a phone or make a wireless phone or any phone appear whichever one you like. And concentrate on correct formations of numbers/buttons meaning, make sure that they look normal once you discover that all numbers are in their correct place Dial someone Close to you, and watch what happens. haha You're going to Love this.*



*YEEEHAAAA* I did it ShadowNightWing  :Exclaim:  

5 months later, but I did it last night. I had three Lucid dreams last night. The third one I fell to sleep with the predetermined # who was my friend. My Lucidity was high so the numbers were not jumbled like last time. So when I called my friend Shawn was suppose to answer but instead his mother did and was upset because I called at 3:30 in the morning. It was not what I had planned but i still consider it a victory.   ::D:

----------


## Truthbearer

Nice Job Howetzer!!!

Are you sure you were lucid and not just delusional and called the guy at 3am??  :tongue2:  

Guess the results aren't the same for everyone, as it was once thought...it doesn't make it any less interesting though...

----------


## YULAW

> _Originally posted by Howetzer_
> *YEEEHAAAA I did it ShadowNightWing *
> 
> 5 months later, but I did it last night. I had three Lucid dreams last night. The third one I fell to sleep with the predetermined # who was my friend. My Lucidity was high so the numbers were not jumbled like last time. So when I called my friend Shawn was suppose to answer but instead his mother did and was upset because I called at 3:30 in the morning. It was not what I had planned but i still consider it a victory.*



*Sweeeeettt!!!*  ::goodjob::   ::goodjob::   ::goodjob::   ::goodjob::   ::goodjob::   ::goodjob::   ::goodjob::   ::goodjob::   ::goodjob2::   ::goodjob2::   ::goodjob2::   ::goodjob2::   ::goodjob2::   ::goodjob2::   ::goodjob2::  


*WAY TO GO!!!!* Im just happy to see people still taking an interest in it. Keep it Up   ::goodjob::

----------


## Howie

> _Originally posted by Truthbearer_
> *are you sure you were lucid and not just delusional and called the guy at 3am??*



I actually pondered over that one truthbearer. As I laid there and thought about my dream, I realized that she, my friend's mom, is one of the nicest people on earth and she would have answered with worry rather than anger at first. And asked me if everthing was OK. However I stilled called him later in the morning to make sure.

*ShadowNightWing*. My level of lucidity seemed very high, for me. Her voice sounded Identical to that in real life. All I remember is feeling excited when I heard a dial tone but I felt guilty afterwords because she was mad. Odd. Knowing I was in a dream you would have thought that would not have bothered me. Anyway I do not recall noticing a change in my surroundings. I hung up the phone on the same reciever and same desk. That is where I go blank.

----------


## Adams555

> _Originally posted by ShadowNightWing+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(ShadowNightWing)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great!  I am working on getting my dream recall better, its severly faded over the years.  When I was like 7 years old, I relized that I was dreaming (ddin't know it was called lucid back then) and I believe there was a holiday or something.  Without any previous experience I was able to summon a large wood-chipper, because I always wondered what it would be like to go through one.  I jumped in, felt extreme pain as my body was run through the blades and woke up.  Not quite sure if this is exactly what you mean, or if you mean thinking "I want to wake up!"  and doing so.

----------


## AirRick101

Dang, I juz realized this topic has been spanning for about 5 months!!!

I remember reading it when it was new, I'm surprised it's still goin.

Hey, ShadowNightWing!! You're so hyper with these LD experiments, and you make'em sound so easy.  How did you get so good?  Was the lucidity journey hard?  I remember U sayin you can go lucid at will...I'm really interested...  Thanks!    ::-P:

----------


## Lowercase Society

> _Originally posted by Truthbearer_
> *We should start a Lowercase wannabe club...we can all copy his avatar and sig and post  in response to every single topic...  
> 
> 
> P.S. I still have a lot to learn my friend...*



I am a Global Mod now.  Try as i laugh.

 ::chuckle::

----------


## Truthbearer

I wear my momma's panty-hoes.






-told you.

----------


## Tim

holy crap! this thread is still running?!

----------


## Lowercase Society

> _Originally posted by Tim_
> *holy crap! this thread is still running?!*



Oh yeah! It died for a couple months, then suddely it ressurected!

----------


## Tim

radical! 

i have still never successfully done that telephone thing, but once in a while i still try it.... i usually get bored and go do something else though

----------


## toomanypossibilities

small suggestion

if you are having trouble getting the numbers to stay on the phone and dial it properly,  try and manifest a 'voice operated' phone,  and just say the numbers outloud.   or maybe get a dream character to dial them for you.

----------


## killfrenzy

I cant wait to try this, i just wish I could get another lucid dream, I havent had one for a year or so and my drema recall these past few weeks has been terrible (so ive started a dream journal)
just a thought: if you have problems with getting the numbers in the right place, couldnt you just not look at the phone at all- instead get a dream character to dial for you? maybe this would be easier.

Has anyone had success with the newspaper technique?

----------


## Lowercase Society

[b]This is getting out of control.

I moved every post concerning PADFOOT and PADFOOT2 into a thread named _Padfoot's Rambling_, located in the newbie zone.
IF YOU WANT HELP, POST IN THE APPROPRIATED FORUM, PLEASE.
Padfoot, do not post in here again, unless it relates to the title.

Thank you for your time.

----------


## Truthbearer

::bowdown::  Great job man!!!! Thanks!!!!

----------


## l3xicon

DUDE, JUST SHUT THE [email protected]%$ UP!!! I'M ONLY TRY'N TO GET ADVICE FROM AN EXPERT!!!basterd.no matter what you do, i can still post.AND RESPECT THE YOUNGER PEOPLE! I'M ONLY NINE!i'm only here to get toknow how to actually HAVE a lucid dream people. 

and stick to the subject.

----------


## Truthbearer

I hope, for your benefit, that you are speaking to me, and not to lowercase...

If you want to bash me or whatever lets take it to the thread Lowercase split from this one, lets not do it here. There is no sense in spoiling a perfectly good thread...

----------


## YULAW

Thanks[b] Lowercase, because it was getting kinda crazy for a moment there. Hats off to ya bro!

Thanks again [b]Truthbearer I really do admire this thread alot for sure, not because I created it but because everyone who can LD has or is currently trying it. I like to hear the responses come in and see how things differ with some people. 

_Sorry AirRick101 I totally missed this post. Hope you check back in for my response_.





> _Originally posted by AirRick101_
> *Dang, I juz realized this topic has been spanning for about 5 months!!! 
> 
> I remember reading it when it was new, I'm surprised it's still goin. 
> 
> Hey, ShadowNightWing!! You're so hyper with these LD experiments, and you make'em sound so easy. How did you get so good? Was the lucidity journey hard? I remember U sayin you can go lucid at will...I'm really interested... Thanks!*



Yup I get excited over everyone elses response. Its like going on some kind of adventure and everyones going to a different part of the world, and some are going to the same place. I know how much fun A LD can truely be, so its cool to hear of those who has just come back from there adventure and post their experience. I wouldn't consider myself really good. I can manage in the world of Lucid Dreaming, But Yet I still have a lot to learn, and Im still experimenting with some things. I was having Lucid Dreams since I was a child and I just learned how to manuver them more. I stopped being scared whenever I knew I was dreaming and started using it for what it was. I look at it as a gift. I figured since I can do this and it always happens spontaneously then why not have fun in it right? Well thats what I did, I was doing WILD's at the age of 10 and didn't know it had a name for it until I turned 21. Im more interested in trying to perfect Switch's Shared abilities. Thats my new milestone. Good luck with your Lucidity AirRick see ya!  ::goodjob2::

----------


## YULAW

> _Originally posted by padfoot_
> *DUDE, JUST SHUT THE [email protected]%$ UP!!! I'M ONLY TRY'N TO GET ADVICE FROM AN EXPERT!!!basterd.no matter what you do, i can still post.AND RESPECT THE YOUNGER PEOPLE! I'M ONLY NINE!i'm only here to get toknow how to actually HAVE a lucid dream people. 
> 
> and stick to the subject.*




This here is a *NO-NO* for sure. I suggest you Apologize to Truthbearer, otherwise Im not giving you anymore information. 

[b]AND THAT\'S FOREAL!!!

----------


## AirRick101

K, Thanks Shadow!

I like how you keep things simple.  Thanks for da encouragement!  I hope that I'm a natural deep down inside who only needs to be uncovered!

----------


## YULAW

The Natural part isn't really that much of a big deal. I mean anyone who has the desire can Lucid. It really gets interesting when you start WILDing and watching a world unfold before you from a waking point. This Transisitional period of experiencing the feelings, sounds, and in some cases visions of coming from REAL to the Dream is Uncomparable to anything that I can imagine. This is where Lucid Dreaming Becomes far more exciting, than just your average adventure and control level in that dream. Yup keep the focus and you will achieve results that you would never imagine.   ::goodjob2::

----------


## l3xicon

no one respects ANYONE around huh, and if only me why?  ::angry::  sorry, i get really mad , and... i kinda go, sorta phsyco. but i guess no one's gonna respect me anyway. and can you please stop treating me like a kid?(even though i am,)i'm alot more smart than i seem. there's only one thing i wanna know right know, i don't understand this  being a natural and going lucid at will, i know i'm a natural because of that waking up purposely, but i can't. i just don't have dreams anymore.





i gots the smarts, but i never uses'em.

----------


## Truthbearer

> _Originally posted by padfoot_
> *i'm alot more smart than i seem.*







> i gots the smarts, but i never uses'em.[/b]



Irony at its best....

Ok, here's the deal man: This is not a thread about being a natural Ld'er or not. There are several about this topic around here. Thus, the correct step is to search for one and post your question regarding that topic there. In case, lets pretend, there wasn't such thread then you go over to the new topic button, and start one asking a concrete and well versed question. This will make other people _want_ to help you, out of the fact that we are a really friendly group of people, not that you would know that for you got on our bad side. I am trying to explain this in a calm and understandable fashion, because I don't want to see you pollute this thread anymore. I hope you take that piece of advice and constructive critizism and use it...

----------


## l3xicon

look, i just heard shadow was good, so i went out looking for him, and this is the first placed i found him. so i looked through the telephone technique topic and saw the natural waking up purposely, so now i really had to talk to him, so i went and found you, and i asked where shadow was, then you got switched to offense(not that i am)then i meet him and absolutely nobody cares about the nine year old in fith grade, and then what's his name moves all my posts so i get confused, and that's where i go mad with rage. and now people treat me like a two year old instead of a nine year old.and how did i get on your bad side? if it's all the posts then i didn't know about the edit button until shadow told me about it. but really, i am smarter than i seem, i never use my head though.


all i wanted was advice from an expert.and can we please stick to the lucid subject.

----------


## CT

Respect for the young people? Thats the world up-side down. YOU learn some respect for people older, and MUCH WISER then you.

I would advise you to READ things yourself, RESEARCH lucid dreaming, and to FIND YOUR OWN ANSWERS to the questions you ask, since they have ALREADY BEEN ANSWERED many times. If you are expecting us to present everything about lucid dreaming to you on a silver platter you are wrong. We wouldnt even be helping you, because lucid dreaming is not something thats easy. its gonna take A LOT OF DEDICATION, and a strong will. You cant expect us to hold your hand trough all the steps you're gonna take on your quest to lucid dreaming, because if we would do that you would fail no matter what.

----------


## l3xicon

i'm only expecting like 5 percent of what i need to know. i never get respect.if your  not gonna help me than i'll get someone else.





 :finger:  :finger:   ::thumbdown::   ::thumbdown::   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Pissed:   :Pissed:   ::angry::   ::angry:: 
i couldn't figure wich showed my mood better or wich made me feel better

----------


## CT

please delete this post & all related mods, shadow prefers to keep his thread clean. I got a bit carried away, i'll refrain from posting shit here again  ::thumbup::  



Dont give me shit about how nobody respects you. There\'s a reason we treat you like we do, and that is because how you behave. Dont be so arrogant, show some respect to the people you want your answers from, and some initiative in discovering how Lucid dreaming works, and we will welcome you with open arms, but if you\'re gonna be like that, no one is gonna help you. Be excellent to eachother, is one of the rules on this forum. Try it, ask some polite questions about what you want to know, and we\'ll tell you where to find your answers.

----------


## killfrenzy

> _Originally posted by killfrenzy_
> *just a thought: if you have problems with getting the numbers in the right place, couldnt you just not look at the phone at all- instead get a dream character to dial for you? maybe this would be easier.
> *



Heres weird thing- A couple of days after I posted that, last night a dream character asked ME to phone someone for them because they couldnt get the phone to work!
Pity I wasnt lucid at the time, I should have seen that one   ::?:  grrr

----------


## YULAW

*Killfrenzy* that funny. I get that sometimes. I think each and everyone of the Lucid Dreamers in the Forum has experienced that. I've had some thing before during normal dreams that kinda just popped out at me and any fool would recognize this as a dream and it went right over my head. Thats the way it goes sometimes. It's cool you will catch it next time. Good Luck and when you do it let me know about your results. 

*Padfoot2*. Im curious who told you about me?

----------


## Truthbearer

I already posted this once, but anyway:

I said it before and I will say it again, lets start over. When you starting making such a mess out of shadow's thread it pissed me off, for reasons we have already stated. Then you keep it up, instead of trying to earn our respect. There are many of us that tried to help you, I know you weren't told how things were to be done, but guess what: Neither was I. Neither were any of us. But we still did things the way it is only logical and respectful to do. I personally read the site and then surfed around for like a month before I began posting, instead of going around asking stupid questions that the site and the tutorials answer.

If I overreacted then I am big enough to apologize. I hope you can do the same to all for what you have done too...

----------


## Lowercase Society

> _Originally posted by padfoot_
> *DUDE, JUST SHUT THE [email protected]%$ UP!!! I'M ONLY TRY'N TO GET ADVICE FROM AN EXPERT!!!basterd.no matter what you do, i can still post.AND RESPECT THE YOUNGER PEOPLE! I'M ONLY NINE!i'm only here to get toknow how to actually HAVE a lucid dream people. 
> 
> and stick to the subject.*



I am suppressing the steam comming out my ears.  Because of your nine year old ears, i am going to be nice.
...

I would advise that you never speak like this again to anyone here, and for your benefit, a Global Mod.  I am not being arrogant, i am merely saying that you have stepped a line, a very broad line, and somehow, your nine year old body has managed to cross it.

And on a similar note, *YOU* are off topic, this thread is talking about THE TELEPHONE TECHNIQUE; we can teach you how to have a lucid dream in the Newbie Zone, or through private messages.

And let me remind you, that you are nine years old, and i don't think language and an attitude like that will get you very far.

Have a good day. And as i have made COUNTLESS POSTS FOR, dammit, *POST IN THE APPROPRIATED FORUM.*
Thank you.

----------


## Lowercase Society

> _Originally posted by padfoot_
> *DUDE, JUST SHUT THE [email protected]%$ UP!!! I'M ONLY TRY'N TO GET ADVICE FROM AN EXPERT!!!basterd..*



...and by the way, 'basterd' is spelled: 'bastard'. Before you go accusing me of being one, learn how to spell it.

----------


## Seeker

OK, time to put in my two cents.

Respect it mutual.  It is difficult to respect someone whose first reaction is to go on a posting spree and who attacks others.

Please, be calm.  You will get quicker and much better response to your questions if you will post in the correct topic and no attack anyone.

We are all here for the same reasons
1) To improve our own lucid abilities
2) To help everyone else develop theirs.

Age has nothing to do with anything.  We have some very young members that are extremely wise and talented.  We have some old members that can be a little psycho sometimes.

Can't we all just get along???  ::muffin::

----------


## l3xicon

i already apoligized to truthbeaerer in padfoot's rambling, and you probebly don't know this, but i'd REALLY like to stick to the subject.

----------


## Lowercase Society

> _Originally posted by padfoot_
> *i already apoligized to truthbeaerer in padfoot's rambling, and you probebly don't know this, but i'd REALLY like to stick to the subject.*



The subject you have been posting in a frenzy has been about how to *BECOME* lucid, this thread is about The Telephone Technique.

If you have questions about how to become lucid, post a thread in General Discussion, if you have a question about The Telephone Technique, ask it here.

----------


## dreamer

i forgot his name. i think dreamaker, or somthing like that. and what happend to padfoot's rambling?

----------


## l3xicon

i accedentally logged on to my sisters, cool, oh yeah, his name was dreamaker

----------


## Lowercase Society

> _Originally posted by dreamer_
> *i forgot his name. i think dreamaker, or somthing like that. and what happend to padfoot's rambling?*



Senseless banter.

----------


## l3xicon

ok, thanks, i guess

----------


## Demerzel

YOU KNOW WHAT, LET'S START OVER

PADFOOT, STOP BEING A JERK.

LC, YOU'RE TAKING THAT JUST A BIT TOO FAR.

TRUTHBEARER, KEEP GOING.

SEEKER, WELL DONE.

----------


## ffx-dreamz

Techboy, hit your caps lock key.

----------


## l3xicon

why start over? that was hell!

----------


## YULAW

> _Originally posted by padfoot_
> *why start over? that was hell!*




Don't be concerned about all that. Anyway you don't need to post here in (TTT), you gotta learn the basic's first. The basic's are getting you Lucid and that should be your focal point. Nothing else should matter in relation to any other topics. I told you I would help you, but it has to be a shared event. As in the Infamous words of Tom Cruise. *HELP ME HELP YOU!!!*

----------


## Truthbearer

Shadow's right man...I don't know if you realize it but we are moving on...Don't you think its time you do too?

----------


## Serinanth

Well my memory seems to be improving somewhat, though it seems to be the same or a lil worse here =D whatever. thing is though.. I dont use the phone very rarely do I call people anymore, I pretty much know my phone number and my parents number.  

I am going to give my computer a shot in my dreams, open up AIM or make something up and see if I can make contact, I just need to remember to do it and I will be set hehe.  I will let you know if I get any results

----------


## YULAW

> _Originally posted by Serinanth_
> *I am going to give my computer a shot in my dreams, open up AIM or make something up and see if I can make contact, I just need to remember to do it and I will be set hehe. *I will let you know if I get any results*




I've Been Waiting on you to try it SERI, Thanks for giving it a try and adding a little twist to it. I like that idea of opening up an AIM. I was hopeing you would try it out because you have some of the most intriguing dream scenerio's that I have come across in this forum thus far. Please,,,Please... Keep me informed about it whenever you come across to playing out those events.. Im definately looking forward to reading your experiences toward this. Good Luck Bro!  ::goodjob::

----------


## CT

I spoke with seeker in an LD once... I didnt wait for him to reply, I just turned on the computer while lucid, and then trillian loaded up and I typed to him "Hey dude, I'm dreaming!"  and then I had a weird crack that was in my vision into another dream sequence.

----------


## YULAW

> _Originally posted by CT_
> *I spoke with seeker in an LD once... I didnt wait for him to reply, I just turned on the computer while lucid, and then trillian loaded up and I typed to him \"Hey dude, I'm dreaming!\"  and then I had a weird crack that was in my vision into another dream sequence.*





 ::shock::  Are you serious CT? So what happened? Did you go through the crack. I swear that sounds like you could've had the opportunity to venture off into another dream, maybe it was perhaps the Gateway into Seekers dreamworld and you couldve just stepped right over into some kind of shared dream. Let me know what else happened. Don't just leave us hanging like this.. Thats good informatnion.,

----------


## sensi

For the first time I had three lucid dreams in one night and it was so dope. In two of the dreams I thought of this thread.

The first dream I tried to make a phone materialise but couldnt do it, maybe because I was flying at the time??? I decided to fly through a wall instead which was pretty cool tho.

The second dream i tried once again, this time I visualised it being in my pocket. I put my hand in my pocket and my mobile was there. So feeling quite excited i tried to call out, this didnt work, the numbers were too random. So i tried to press the recently called numbers button but this didnt work either. Once again I was flying while doing this. I guess I should chill out and concentrate on one thing at a time.....

Peace Sensi.

----------


## CT

No it was basicly a false awakening. It really was this crack in the left lower corner of my eye (I remember beeing annoyed and confused at it while lucid) and then it widened and eventually it was a false awakening where I lost my lucidity, but it was really short (I was in a weird position in my bed in my false awakening) and then I woke up for real in my bed... Pretty confusing. I've had my share of weird false awakenings... haha

----------


## Ev

K, bringing it back on topic  ::D: 

I had a very low lucidity dream, and for some reason I decided to try this technique. 

But instead of callinga  local number, I decided to call my father in a different country. 

I couldnt remember the correct order of country and city codes, so I screwed it up...

Well, phone looked weird, with numbers all over the place...

----------


## nightowl

Wow what a mess. Anyway hey Shadow, it's good to see that this topic is still alive. I've given up on TTT, but my interest has been renewed. I'll try it when I have the opportunity and the time. Right now I have other stuff to try first that interest me slightly more  :tongue2:

----------


## TheUnknown

Well.. since i remebered everything i had forgotten i am going to try to experiment.. I was at a very high level of LD's and could do what i wanted and extend time to having dreams that lasted for weeks.. (well one night always, but i could extend it in a dream)

I've tried computers before long ago, and got linux instead of dos  :smiley: . I'm gonna mess around and see what i remembered tonight

----------


## dr34m_w34v3r

WOW! i read everything and this is all so fascinating! i think that we r all very visionary is sum way! very kool!

Stay it kool.

----------


## Goliath

This all sounds very cool. Im definatly going to give this a go tonight. I think I will use a mobile phone in my dream. Might be easier.

----------


## evil bastard

has anyone tried doing everything at once in a dream, and was good enough to do it succesfully?

----------


## sephiroth clock

I had one of my more clear lucids two nights ago in my house, and I remembered to try the TTT, so I got to my house phone, and looked at the numbers and they were in some wierd pyramid pattern, so I put them in their right places, but the only numbers I could make stay in place were the zero the one and the two I couldn't get any other numbers... I was close though

----------


## pyrhho

If you can't dial out correctly, why not just dial 0 (or 411 or whatever) for the operator and have them connect you?
Just an idea.

----------


## nightowl

> _Originally posted by pyrhho_
> *If you can't dial out correctly, why not just dial 0 (or 411 or whatever) for the operator and have them connect you?
> Just an idea.*



interesting concept...

----------


## Truthbearer

I have been meaning to post in this thread but haven't had the chance. The other day while I was lucid(low level lucidity) I remember that I got a hold of my cell phone. At first I called someone(can't remember who) using the dial pad. Then I remembered I could just look up their name from my saved numbers, or use 1 touch dialing. I called a couple more people(i don't remember who) and I somehow realized that even if the actual dream character didn't answer the phone(physically), they would still pick up. I was with my grandfather at the time(he was in the kitchen) so, to prove this, I decided to call him up. He answered, and I peeked over and he wasn't on the phone, eventough I was talking to him. So I, naturally, went over to the kitchen and told him "Hey, just so you know this is a dream, and there is someone I'd like you to talk to". I handed my phone over to him, and he began to talk to himself. That was kind of interesting....

Anyway, I suggest that if you are planning on calling some people you use a cell phone, it is much easier...

----------


## dream-scape

ah I had my dream all setup and then forgot to call someone.  It was at the end of the dream and I stole a truck.  Inside were like 3 or 4 phones but the one would not shut off.  I kept turning it off (darn thing had like 3 Off buttons) but it kept coming back on every time I set it down.  I kept struggling with that while driving and completely forgot about calling anyone.   ::shock::

----------


## Estok

:smiley: 

I attempted the telephone thing two times.  

The first attempt was on yesterday. I was happily dialing, thinking that so easy, before I realized that the number buttons were indeed changing places. I tried to dreamspin but I woke up.

I tried it again today. I found a pay-phone and summoned some quarters for it.  This time the digits were not in the right places but they were not changing.  I dialed correctly but a stranger answered the phone.  I was dialing on an american pay-phone, but the place where I was in was not the US.  The phone number I dialed was a local phone number though. Maybe I should still dial as a long distance call?

But I doubt that I would get the same result as you got, since you and your sister probably share some similar subconscious references.

----------


## sensi

I dialed out and got the freaking operator......It was so weird. He was an intense witch doctor that sounded like he came from haiti. (Not that i've been there but thats what my mind told me). He was mad that i was dialing out trying to contact my friend. He was saying 'you can not call her you are in this world she is in another world'. 'You have choosen to be here'. He got real intense and full on at me so i just hung up the phone. Then i have a false awakening but i still realise im dreaming. Then my phone rings. It is an old friend of mine but it dose not sound like her. I ask her what the date is she recited a few numbers then 04 Raw then a few more numbers 03 Negative. Weird. Then the dream continues.......

----------


## louie54

> He was saying 'you can not call her you are in this world she is in another world'.[/b]



u know uh ur doctor culd hav been secretly been telling u that ur dreaming but the doctor wasnt so specific. and/or u wer in the dream world and she was in either _her_ dream or in the waking world.

----------


## sensi

That is precisely what he was saying. I was in the dream realm and she was not and he was angry that i was trying to bring the realms together.

----------


## BohmaN

haha I&#39;m bringing this thread back to life  :smiley: .
One question is still unanswered: What happens if you speak to this child?

----------


## Ne-yo

Hmmmm.  ::hrm::  Very Interesting, Very Interesting indeed. 

Who is this shadownightwing Person? Sounds like a very interesting concept.

----------


## BohmaN

I don&#39;t really know he hasn&#39;t been online for a while. He said himself to be a lucid dreaming expert in 2003 when he got to this forum, that&#39;s all I know. Some sick ideas in this thread  ::D:

----------


## bro

Haha, i thought mechanical devicces don&#39;t work though? huh, next time i LD i will give this thing a try. Hopefully within the next few days.

----------


## Loonytoonic8

my idea: call 911 and fool around   ::bigteeth::

----------


## fleeee1

ok, there&#39;s 9 pages, no way i&#39;m reading all of them.

i&#39;m totally intrigued by this.  and i&#39;m really glad he didn&#39;t tell us what happened to him, because as he said, it would totally spoil it (and some people might not have any "weird" effect, just by their expectations).  i&#39;ll try it at some point, i&#39;m still trying to work on a couple things.  haven&#39;t had lucid sex yet, so that&#39;s next on the agenda.

----------


## BohmaN

fleee1, acutally he said what was going to happen in page 3 I think, but I&#39;m not going to tell you if you don&#39;t want to  :smiley:

----------


## Ne-yo

You know something I took the time out and read through this entire thread and you know what I&#39;ve figured out about this forum? There is something extremely wrong here, Im currently going to analyze some additional archive stuff and see if I can confirm my suspicions about what has occurred here. Another thing Im confused about and if anyone can help me understand it please do so, as a matter of fact I&#39;ll start another topic on it. Has anyone else tried this technique? I&#39;ve heard of something similar a long time ago that involved a triangle and wind? Go figure.  ::roll::

----------


## krookedking

> There is something extremely wrong here, Im currently going to analyze some additional archive stuff and see if I can confirm my suspicions about what has occurred here[/b]



Wow...(the music starts)....it must be that...no, wait....(turns around the corner).....what if.............AARRGGH  ::shock::   ::holyshit::  
No, seriously, you scared me bit with that post....what&#39;s "it" about?

----------

